# This is really clever



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

This is really clever. It gives you your name in Russian. Not really a joke but wasn't sure which forum to post it in.

http://www.callme.nm.ru/

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

MK1-TT said:


> Not really a joke but wasn't sure which forum to post it in.


I wouldn't have bothered posting it at all....

...but if you had to, then the flame room or a NSFW label would have been appropriate....

H


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

only 4 posts and he's already mocking his fellow members, worlds gone crazy!

What happened to the good ol'days, when young folk used to call thier parents friends, Uncle and Auntie and were in bed by 9.

And hoodies were actualy used for preserving heat rather than some form of gang culture!

niko


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

give the new guy a chance! dont scare him off!

i thought it was quite funny :lol: :lol:

glad i didnt put my real name in - and also glad nobody passed my screen here at work    :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank god I dont speak Russian :wink: :lol:


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Interesting replies.

The forum is titled *Jokes - Got any jokes?? Good and bad welcome here!.*

That was a Joke.

Very odd that it should regarded as anything else.


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

What's the problem ...?

It's a joke in the joke section ...!!!!!

Glad to see most of us have a sense of humour ............

Kev :twisted: (TTK)


----------

